# So what's on your classical music wish list this year?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above  :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well for 2019, I am thinking that I should buy myself this for Christmas:









Especially since it is on sale at PrestoClassical.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Gap-filling, which is often a tortuous process due to inflated prices for some of the recordings I'm after.

Priorities include:

Shostakovich - Symphony no.4 (Kondrashin on Melodiya). I have two other recordings of this symphony (Haitink and Rozhdestvensky) but this one is still the one I'm really gunning for.

Hindemith - _Plöner Musiktag_ (Wergo).

Weill - _Knickerbocker Holiday_ (Ghostlight).

Maxwell Davies - _The Doctor of Myddfai_ (Collins).

Shostakovich - choral works (Brilliant).

Frankel - Symphonies 7 & 8 (cpo).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The most important/essential items on my wish list are:

02 Schnittke - String Quartets /Molinari (seems better than what I've heard so far)
02 Franck - Beatitudes/Rilling (a CD supplementing my LP version)
01 Nørholm - Symphony 2 (the one I lack)
03 Kurtag - Complete works for ensemble & choir (new to my collection)
01 Schulhoff,Schoenberg - Flute+Piano works/chandos (seems to be a fascinating & beautiful release)

There are other things too, though.


On their way:

02 Bach - Passion of St. John /Rilling (a better CD version than my previous one with Cleobury, it seems)
04 Pijper,Vermeulen,Escher etc. - Chamber works for strings etc. (Schoenberg4 "The Dutch Legacy")
05 Ries - Complete piano concertos/naxos (seems very well played & new to my collection except from no.3)
06 Debussy Das Klavierwerk /DG Eloquence (a special box with Gulda, Zilberstein,etc.; I've become interested in Gulda recently, and there's Kocsis' recording of the Fantaisie, which I don't have, plus a couple of works new to my collection).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Not sure of any CD's, I'm kind of spontaneous, but sheet music is on my list. Pensioned Prof. Stenstadvold is working a new complete Fernando Sor edition. It will be expensive...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Here is my "classical music" wish list for next year. I'd like the thematic inspiration and mental perspiration to write three more pieces for classical guitar. I've written seven so far of a ten song set. Three in 2020 would be a monster year......I'd like a monster year.:guitar:


----------

